# Looking for a Women's Turbo Levo hardtail. Are they available yet?



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I was hoping to get one before our Memorial Weekend BC trip.

If anyone knows of a source, please chime in.

Women's size large, base model (msrp $4000).


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Good luck finding one. The bikes are hard to come by, at least on the east coast. I've had a mans XL HT Comp 6Fattie on order for a while. Just got a call today that it's going to be at least another week before it comes in.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Nurse Ben,

I checked our Spechy site and none are listed as in stock of now.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

NEPMTBA said:


> Nurse Ben,
> 
> I checked our Spechy site and none are listed as in stock of now.


Thanks, that's what I'd heard. It seems like some countries have already got them, ie CAN, AUS. Is that true?

I may try to get one in BC if they don't show in WA real soon.


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

Going for specialized for any reason in particular? Haibike has quite a few nice bikes. My wife and I are enjoying our Yamaha sduro bikes write a bit. I've got an easy motion evo snow that is nice as well, they make nice bikes overall. The levo line of bikes definitely look nice though!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Specialized has better geometry, more integrated design, overall best package I've seen to date. It really is the same bike as a non-e, but with a built in motor and battery. 

It's for my wife, the hope is she'll be able to ride some of the easier climbs I ride if she has some e-assist.

We'll see.


----------

